# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Trenabol 75

## Hazeyshade

Just recieved BritishdragonTrenA from my source.
He said it was labtested to contain 115 mg ml.
Just wondering is it normal that BD is that overdosed?.

Im sure my Tren is 100% legit.
Manufactured 04 2005

-Hazey

----------


## SnaX

Whats section of the forum is this under, sir?

----------


## Seajackal

I don't believe that number bro your source is telling BS to you!

----------


## Hazeyshade

Yeah I think it sounds fishy too.
Thanks for your reply SJ

----------


## Seajackal

You're welcome bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

LOL , aski him for the labtest result  :LOL:

----------


## juicy_brucy

I don't believe him. Talk is cheap, and I've heard too much of it...

----------


## Hazeyshade

> LOL , aski him for the labtest result


I just did.

----------


## Seajackal

So is he going to provide you the results in paper?

----------


## Hazeyshade

SJ you have a PM

----------


## ajfina

> I just did.


and? what did he say?

----------


## Hazeyshade

> and? what did he say?


PM sendt

----------


## ajfina

is it looks like this one's?

----------


## Hazeyshade

No its the red logo with purple top

----------


## Hazeyshade



----------


## ajfina

mines are purple top too, camare srewed up color didn't notice that but blue label yes
im taking another pic hold on

----------


## Hazeyshade

whats the difference between red and blue label?

----------


## ajfina

There are British Dragon Pharmaceutical products in circulation with BLUE labels, instead of RED. Blue labels indicate products that have been exported to CIS countries and Eastern Europe. Blue-labelled British Dragon Pharmaceutical products are the same as the red-labelled products.

----------

